# Nephew Is Off To Coast Guard Boot Camp!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

My nephew, Jimmy, just left for basic training in Cape May for 8 weeks. He's got a shaved head and bags packed with plenty of new socks and underwear. (courtesy of his mom) She had a party for him Saturday so we could say goodbye for the hundredth time. I'm so proud of him, but I told him I was just as proud when he took his first steps and rode his first bike. I just can't believe 18 years have passed and he's leaving home. Of course, my sister says she's moving wherever he does...little does she know, his biggest worry is what his girlfriend will be doing while he's gone! I'm surprised she doesn't have to wear one of those trackers on her ankle!









Our cousin Jonathan died 2 years ago at 22 from a motorcycle accident on his way to Jimmy's house. He was in the Coast Guard, stationed in NY and hadn't been home for an hour, before he got on his cycle and was killed literally 3 minutes from here. Our family was devastated, but Jimmy couldn't let it go. He looked up to Jonathan more than anyone, and so joined the Coast Guard after graduation this past June. We are all so proud of him, but worried at the same time. He's been told if you can get thru the first 2 weeks of basic training, you can get thru anything. No one can have any contact with him, but family is allowed to WATCH them (no contact) run thru Cape May in a few weeks. We've got plenty of cards to send to make sure he gets mail everyday, because Jonathan said the worst thing in there was being the guy who's name didn't get mail call.









So Jimmy's off! Just wish him well and pray that he makes it! He's doing a good thing. He's on the right track. And by God, he'll have the whitest underwear in Cape May!







I wish him all life's best, just as I always have. I'll miss him!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Hang in there. I remember that day well. I was 3 years ago when my youngest left for Paris Island for boot camp. It was a lot of first for him. First plane ride and that was just the beginning. I think it was harder on me for the first week. I wrote every day. Just remember not to send any thing that would get him in trouble, nasty pics, food or anything that you have been warned about. There are support groups for the family on line. His recruiter can fill you in on those. He will be a different person when he returns. He will tell you he is the same but you will see a new man when he gets home. Tell him thank you for all of us and our prayers are with him and your family.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I love your line that he will look the same, but be a new man when he comes home!

UPDATE!!!

Jimmy was rushed to the hospital Thursday for KIDNEY STONES! He has 3...one is 5mm, the other 2 are 3mms. My sister said he was scared to death, just not knowing what was wrong and worried he'd need surgery. He said the pain was so bad he was gonna faint.

They transferred him back to the infirmary where he passed a 3mm Friday morning. He's back in boot camp. BTW, he HATES it, of course. Says they are constantly screaming and up in your face. He's also exhausted...up at 4 am to run. But he's fine for now.

Does anyone else find it strange that a healthy 18 yr.old has 3 kidney stones? And for those of you who've had one..I did a few years ago, but for the men...is the pain as bad as they say?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I love your line that he will look the same, but be a new man when he comes home!
> 
> UPDATE!!!
> 
> ...


I survived Marine Corps boot camp many years ago and it was 16 1/2 weeks back then. He will be fine.Just tell him to remember its only half the time us crazy young kids that joined the Marine's have to do.

and he will come home a man. I don't which branch of the service you join and complete boot camp. It is like nothing any youngin has seen or had to deal with.

As for the kidney stone pain. During Desert Storm, I helped carry a fellow Marine out of his fighting hole. He was in the fetal position and crying like a little girl from the pain. I would not wish them on anyone. Wouldn't think running at 4am would be hard after that.

God speed to him and he will see later in life he did this for different reasons than he ever thought initially. he will be closer to Jonathan than ever after having walked in his footsteps.

Thoughts and prayers to all of our brave youth that join the military in these times.

Jim


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

If he passed stones that big, He can do Coast Guard Boot standing on his head. I did 28 in the Navy and the only thing that I regret is that I didn't do 30! The best of luck to him.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

He hasn't passed the other stones yet...but my sister took pictures of him getting sworn in and then at the hospital. What a pitiful sight he was in that hospital bed...face all blotchy from crying. She said it was the first time in a long time that he let her give him kisses and rub his head. Guess you always need your mom no matter what you become!

Today my sister is going to Cape May to see if she can get a glimpse of them running. She just wants to see him to know he's doing better.

We had a cousin get married yesterday. Jimmy couldn't be there, of course, but he was the topic of the day! He missed a really good time!


----------

